# Ricote Valley Expats ??



## chrisyorks (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello !
We are taking the plunge and moving to Spain in June...
There are several areas that we are looking at, and we have secured a property near Albox.
Just to throw a spanner in the works tho, we have spotted a nice place in the Ricote Valley.
My question is : are there any expat communities in or near the Ricote valley ?
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

chrisyorks said:


> Hello !
> We are taking the plunge and moving to Spain in June...
> There are several areas that we are looking at, and we have secured a property near Albox.
> Just to throw a spanner in the works tho, we have spotted a nice place in the Ricote Valley.
> ...


Do you mean the ones whose homes weren't repossessed or are under threat of demolition?


----------



## chrisyorks (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for your response.....
Although I didnt find it particularly helpfull


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chrisyorks said:


> Hello !
> We are taking the plunge and moving to Spain in June...
> There are several areas that we are looking at, and we have secured a property near Albox.
> Just to throw a spanner in the works tho, we have spotted a nice place in the Ricote Valley.
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum. Do you mean you are buying in Albox????? I think what Baldi meant is that there are a good few properties in that area that are "illegal builds" and therefore could be demolished!!?

The best thing to do before you commit totally is to rent and see what you think of the area or areas - maybe rent for 6 months in one place and then try another, that way you get to compare and you learn how things work with regards to buying in Spain??!!


Are you planning to retire or have a holiday home??????

Jo xxxx


----------



## chrisyorks (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello jojo,
thanks for that.... Its the Ricote valley that I was more interested in. It is a beautiful area, and we ARE planning to rent first.
I was interested to find out if there were any expat areas in the Ricote Valley, or any folks we could meet up with ?
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chrisyorks said:


> Hello jojo,
> thanks for that.... Its the Ricote valley that I was more interested in. It is a beautiful area, and we ARE planning to rent first.
> I was interested to find out if there were any expat areas in the Ricote Valley, or any folks we could meet up with ?
> Thanks


Well I'm so dumb I had to look the Ricote valley up on google  lol!!!! But I think we have one or two regulars who live roughly in that area.

Think about the things you might need to be close to, such as airports, transport routes, beaches, hospitals, internet connections....... all things you need to take into account as well as other expats

Jo xxxx


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Chris

We too considered the Ricote Valley but decided to stay with our original choice near Pinoso. But - it does look beautiful.

We were very lucky with the estate agents around that area who have been really helpful and are mostly English. The one agent we contacted in the Ricote area was spanish - making communication a bit more difficult. That said, that wasn't the reason why we chose not to go - we just knew that we wanted to stay in the Pinoso area.

Good luck. 

Karen.


----------



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Do you mean you are buying in Albox????? I think what Baldi meant is that there are a good few properties in that area that are "illegal builds" and therefore could be demolished!!?
> 
> Jo xxxx


We have seen quite a few long term rentals in Albox but now I'm concerned that we might end up in something that will be demolished!!! 
Kay


----------



## govert (Jul 17, 2016)

I live in Blanca, a small town in the Ricote Valley as from 1974. Thus more than 40 years in this beautiful place. In the menu of my blog you can download several books in English that I have written of this historical place. So look for my blog about the village of blanca, because here I cannot indicate it.


Best regards, Govert Westerveld


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> Well I'm so dumb I had to look the Ricote valley up on google  lol!!!! But I think we have one or two regulars who live roughly in that area.
> 
> Think about the things you might need to be close to, such as airports, transport routes, beaches, hospitals, internet connections....... all things you need to take into account as well as other expats
> 
> Jo xxxx


Don't worry, I am spanish and I needed Google to know where is Ricote...


----------



## govert (Jul 17, 2016)

The book of Quijote of 1615 written by the great Miguel Cervantes de Saavedra deals extensively with Ricote. However, most people do not know this book and so they do not know anything about Ricote and the expulsion of the moriscos.
It can happen. The same is happening to me, I do not know all the places in the Netherlands. But anyway you have now some news about the Ricote Valley. Best regards


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

KayParkyn said:


> Do you mean the ones whose homes weren't repossessed or are under threat of demolition?
> 
> We have seen quite a few long term rentals in Albox but now I'm concerned that we might end up in something that will be demolished!!!
> Kay


Hola 
Firstly, the threat of demolition in Spain is greatly diminished through the hard work of the ex-pat association AUAN; their president has just been made an MBE for achieving what everyone thought was impossible - that is that compensation must be given before demolition for all two million illegal houses in Spain. 

AUAN is Abusos Urbanisticos Almanzora NO! and is based in Albox. They are a very active group concern with making properties as legal as possible. Please Google "AUAN Almanzora" 

Davexf


----------

